# foam skull question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have one of Terror Syndicate's foam skulls affixed (liquid nails) to a wooden throne. It has been thoroughly primed and painted with two coats of good grade exterior latex paint. The throne will be stored in my garage. We get some pretty good extremes of weather, and I'm wondering how it will hold up, particularly during the winter months. If need be I "could" store the chair in my basement, but I anticipate a battle from the other half. Appreciate any opinions/experiences.
Thanks.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi jdubbya, The biggest enemy of most foams is direct sunlight. Most things will tend to get more "brittle" when exposed to extreme cold, but it's not like anyone is going to be actually handling the skull, so it should be fine.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks. appreciate the reply.


----------

